# Ritchey OCR Protocols



## Dr. Whippy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am interested in a bike that comes with these wheels. I have some concerns due to the negative reviews on this site. I am a 200lb fitness rider. Should I worry?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Dr. Whippy said:


> I am interested in a bike that comes with these wheels. I have some concerns due to the negative reviews on this site. I am a 200lb fitness rider. Should I worry?


You could always get some wheels that you like better and see what the Ritcheys are going for on ebay...


----------

